# Any idea what mix this is?



## BamaBrandy

I have been told: Lab/Dachshound, Lab/Beagle, Lab/Corgi and I really have no clue. Is she even a lab at all? She is 14 weeks old now and weighs 14 lbs


----------



## wheaties4ever123

I'd say part black lab but not much. Probably some Corgi considering the big ears. And I also agree with Dachshound. Maybe part Viszla( I think thats how you spell the breed).


----------



## Aggie

Def. see corgi in there...
Probably some Dauchsound, too.

Doubtful of lab- esp at 14lbs.

Dauchsounds can be black, and Pembroke Welsh Corgi's can have quite a bit of black. I'm better she's a cross of those two predominately.


----------



## triaxle32590

I'd say corgi,lab, and basset hound... The crooked front legs are a little like that of a basset hound.... But may I say she is 100% cute....


----------



## gills

Wow, those are some ears!!


----------



## BamaBrandy

Thanks for the feedback and compliments. Here is another view of her. Oh ,and she is gaining about 1 lb a week and her coat is no longer black, it's changing to brown, red, and silver.

Another thing, look at the Avatar pic 6 weeks ago, her ears were not up like they are now, that just started a week ago and they only go back, never down


----------



## BamaBrandy

Ok whoever said Corgi Dachshund mix I think you are 100% correct. The puppy in this pic looks identical to Brandy just color is different. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/dorgi.htm


----------



## jcd

well i still can't figure out how a lab and dachshund would ever get it on or corgi for that matter but i will say that the picture on the web address that bamabrandy gave was your dog except for coloring!!

she is a cutie


----------



## BamaBrandy

I agree with you. I'm just glad i finally figured it out with some help


----------



## Dana1384

You know what he is? A cute dog! I have a black Doxie, and I can see the doxie in him,


----------



## sheltiemom

Looks too small to be lab.....face and ears looklike a rat terrier. My guess is rattie x doxie.


----------



## BamaBrandy

Ugh! I will say that you may be right too Sheltiemom. I live in Alabama and there are a ton of Rat Terrier's here and I just looked it up and this could be her too. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/t/toyratdoxie.htm

What do you think about Boston Terrier Dachshund mix? I am so dying to figure this out and thanks to everyone for feedback. This info will help me understand her better. I mean a huge difference from 6 weeks ago when I thought she was a Lab mix.


----------



## BamaBrandy

Looks like a big rat to me...


----------



## Durbkat

jcd said:


> well i still can't figure out how a lab and dachshund would ever get it on or corgi for that matter but i will say that the picture on the web address that bamabrandy gave was your dog except for coloring!!
> 
> she is a cutie


If the female was a lab, she could lay down. 

I don't know what breed she is but she is 100% cute.


----------



## Laurelin

Dachshund x rat terrier for me... possibly a corgi mix. I'd think a boston terrier mix's face would be less long.


----------



## agencia01

any thoughts on this fella's origins?
In the second photo. the dog to the right is his sister, looks like daschund-ish to me. Ive seen a video of the mother and she looked very lab-ish.


----------



## agencia01

Oh and he weighs about 18-20 lbs. He's almost a yr old.


----------

